# Not Sure How "vintage" This Is, But I'm Enjoying It



## jnewkirk77 (Mar 31, 2016)

A friend of mine asked me to restore this small-frame (I've not yet measured it, but I'd guess it's about a 16"?) 1982 Columbia "The Streak" for her.  It may seem like an odd choice to fix up, but her father bought it for her before he passed away some years ago, so it has sentimental value.

I was really surprised to see that it has 24x1-3/8" wheels and tires.  Those were interesting to find replacements for, but fortunately Niagara Cycle had a fair selection of rubber.

It really isn't in terrible shape, it's just been inside a couple of different sheds for the past 20+ years ... so generous relubrication of just about everything is in order.  I'm also doing away with the drop bars and putting a softer saddle on it, as per her request.  Should be a neat ride when I'm done.


----------



## hashbrown (Apr 2, 2016)

Hey man sometimes it's not as much about the bike as it is the story and memories around the bike. And a few years back I wouldn't have taken a second look at a bike like this but anymore any bike with age that didn't sit on a Walmart shelf will catch my eye.   Good luck with the project!


----------



## jnewkirk77 (Apr 5, 2016)

Thanks, hashbrown!  I've had a lot of fun fixing this one up because I knew it would be appreciated by the owner.  And, as I suspected, when I brought it into work this evening and surprised her with the final product, she was thrilled!  I think this one will be enjoyed for a good many more years.


----------

